
Slack Files EU Antitrust Complaint Against Microsoft - koolhead17
https://www.wsj.com/articles/slack-files-eu-antitrust-complaint-against-microsoft-11595423056
======
hcurtiss
And not against Google for Meet? I’ve not read the complaint, but if Teams is
impermissible, I fail to understand how you’d ever bundle services for a
subscription fee. How do you even define an individual service?

